# Sending Official Transcripts to USC as an International Student?



## carolinadolago2000 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello everyone! I hope your applications are going well! I was wondering if any international students would be able to help me with my transcripts because I am having a really hard time knowing what USC is looking for.
Furthermore, I have already finished my application today (paid and submitted everything online) but now I have to ask my university to send either electronically by bonded transcript sending service such as, but not limited to; Parchment, Student Clearing House, Kiteworks or by mail. 

My problems are:
1 - my university in Portugal doesn't know how to submit by these platforms, because they don't have access;
2 - For me to submit by mail, I can't send the original documents, I would only get copies of the originals (I only have one original of each and will need them). Do they accept photocopies of the originals?

I would really appreciate it if someone could help me ....or share your experience as an International student!
Thank you so much!!!


----------

